

Dying in Code (RIP Chandler) - __
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/01/rip-mitch-kapors-chandler.html

======
bayareaguy
Did Chandler ever have any seasoned open source developers working on it?

Perhaps it's just me but it always looked like Mitch just got a bunch of eager
developers and said "go forth and produce some great software".

~~~
hank777
The team at OSAF was really quite good. They werent seasoned open source
developers, they were serious developers. Some were world class. But it was
hamstrung by a series of bad decisions and some bad management. I also think
having infinite money is a _horrible_ thing for encouraging delivery.

